# Smoked Cheese for the holidays



## pops6927 (Nov 9, 2016)

I've got 3 turkeys in the curing brine for Thanksgiving, will buy 3 more on Thanksgiving Eve to put in the curing brine for our Christmas Party the 3rd Thursday of December.

For all the holiday events, need to accompany all with Smoked Cheese - a favorite for all!

Bought 10 slabs of Longhorn Cheddar at Bassham's yesterday, doing the smoking on them today.  Here it is relatively cool, around 58° this morning at 6 am.

Made two stacks of the cheese, 5 slabs each and cut into ¼'s.  You can see the curd on the end slice:













IMG_3482.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Nov 9, 2016






Cut them into ¼'s and laid out on the Amazen mats on racks in my smokehouse:













IMG_3484.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Nov 9, 2016






Lit the pellet A-Maze-N unit after heating the pellets (comb. of  Pitmaster and corn cob) in the microwave for 2 minutes and let it burn down to smoldering:













IMG_3485.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Nov 9, 2016






(Sorry, we just had the outside of our house painted - this is while on the BBQ grill).  Then, after about 5 minutes and the flames going out, into the smokehouse:













IMG_3486.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Nov 9, 2016






And just let it do it's wonderful Todd Johnson thing for about 8 hours!  So simple, so easy, so why not?!


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 9, 2016)

(Yes, a big mouse nibbled on one of the pieces on the left of the bottom rack.... great sharp cheese!)


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2016)

Looks good Pops!

That's a mess of cheese, but I'm sure it will be eaten up quickly!

Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 9, 2016)

Wow! That's a lot of cheese.... but 6 turkeys??? Impressive!


----------



## wade (Nov 9, 2016)

What a lovely stack of cheese 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That reminds me I must do another batch...


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 9, 2016)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Wow! That's a lot of cheese.... but 6 turkeys??? Impressive!


Yes, I cure and smoke at least 3 turkeys, around 15lbs apiece for Thanksgiving (one for the family, one for my youngest son's boys to go back to college with, and one for my chiropractor) for Thanksgiving.  Then, I buy at least 3 - 20lb turkeys on Thanksgiving Eve to put down for Christmas for our Stroke Folks Christmas party too on the 3rd Thursday of December.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174365/the-party


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 9, 2016)

Oh, and a BIG BTW, here is the web address to which this whole thread is made possible by Todd Johnson, inventor and producer of this amazing cold smoking device!

http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp

His service after the sale is also Amazing, too!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 9, 2016)

Gonna have some good eatin Pop's !   Thumbs Up


----------



## mike w (Nov 11, 2016)

Great lookin cheese! Looking forward to seeing those turkeys!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2016)

Looking Great, Pops!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Better do something about that "Mouse". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And "Right On" about Todd Johnson!!  He's the Best !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## disco (Nov 12, 2016)

Looking good!

Disco


----------



## smokesontuesday (Nov 12, 2016)

Those mice seem to be a nationwide issue.

Nice looking cheese smoke Pops.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 12, 2016)

They finished at 5pm (the pellets burned out throughout the tray) and pulled and packaged them up in 4 - 1 gallon ziploc's to let them mellow for a couple weeks or more; trying hard to forget about them, lol!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 16, 2016)

Nice post Pops.  I've driven by Basshams 1000 times while driving on  820 but never stopped. They sell beef too right?  Great smoke. Just in time for the holidays. Point! Brian


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 9, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Nice post Pops.  I've driven by Basshams 1000 times while driving on  820 but never stopped. They sell beef too right?  Great smoke. Just in time for the holidays. Point! Brian


http://basshamfoods.com/

A great place, with a retail Cash'n'Carry too!  Check out their link:

http://basshamfoods.com/cash&carry.html


----------

